# Cyriocosmus elegans



## SkyeSpider (Jul 20, 2004)

After looking for anything from this genus for several years, now, I found one in the US!    Southern Spider Works was the culprit. Well, after a deal with a buddy of mine (him getting my X. intermedia), I had this spider on the way to me! 

It arrived today, and I'm insanely happy! It's only 1/8" in legspan, but is already showing adult coloration. By my guess, that might put it at 4th instar, or higher.

It seems docile enough. No hair kicking, no threats, no real running away. From the body shape of adults I've seen, they're probably terrestrial, but might be burrowers.

If anyone has first hand knowledge of this species, please let me know. What I've found is scarce, at best. I'd like to try and breed them once I know more, and can find more.

Of the attached photos, one is actual size (assuming you run your resolution at 1280x960), and the other is the best my camera can do. Maybe I can get Jake to bring his 7.0 megapixel over sometime soon  hehe

-Bryan


----------



## pelo (Jul 20, 2004)

I've got 7 of them..5 of the tinidad morph and 2 of the venezuela morph.They're avid burrowers no doubt.I presently keep them in clear plastic round cosmetic type containers..about 3.5" in diameter and 3 inches high.I kept them in taller pill vials until about 1/4" big and then into the other containers where they will stay for quite some time yet,eventually into the smallest critter keeper as adults and for breeding purposes.Mine are juvies now..probably average about 3/4" big,except for 2 recent additions which are about 1/8" big.I keep my substrate(75% black earth cut with 25% fine well composted cedar mulch) always between the dry to moist side...never too wet..well ventilated(very small vent holes!!!) and ample substrate to burrow.They're voracious eaters for their size taking down crickets their size..even bigger no problem.A very easy species to care for actually,fast growing and very hardy.Great little spiders for sure.


----------



## tarcan (Jul 20, 2004)

They construct burrows a lot... but you see them quite often...

They are ravenous eaters and extremely hardy... I have not lost a single one over 40+ spiderlings...

You can go ahead and feed as you want... it is a treat seeing them taking down preys, sometimes even bigger then them!!!

I keep mine at 26 Celcius during the day and about 22 to 24 for the night... I keep the substrate relatively dry, but humidity of the air around 70%...

Great animal...

Have fun with it

Martin


----------



## SkyeSpider (Jul 20, 2004)

pelo said:
			
		

> I've got 7 of them..Great little spiders for sure.


Thanks for all the info, Pete! I have a few questions, though:

What is their full grown size? How long do the females live?

-Bryan


----------



## pelo (Jul 20, 2004)

>>PICTURES OF MINE<<

Picture quality isn't the best but you can see the difference in the morphs.


----------



## pelo (Jul 20, 2004)

ps...by the looks of the triangle on the promosa of your spider looks like you have the trinidad morph.

As far as longevity..I'm not real sure.Not much info on them out there.From what i've gathered so far they're not a real long lived species.."maybe".. 4-6 yrs??...females maturing around 1-2yrs???Full size?..definitely a dwarf species maybe reaching 1-1.5"...I'm basically learning about them as they grow and from the little to no info on them out there.


----------



## SkyeSpider (Jul 20, 2004)

Yes, I saw that thread  Very beautiful.

It's amazing how little information is out there on such a beautiful species. I just don't understand it.

As for the lifespan, that's really sad. I knew it would be a bit shorter, but I figured it would be no less than 10 years. That truly sucks.

Here's to hoping I can find  a male/female to breed mine with when it's mature  I'm already in love with this genus.

-Bryan


----------



## SkyeSpider (Jul 20, 2004)

tarcan said:
			
		

> They are ravenous eaters and extremely hardy... I have not lost a single one over 40+ spiderlings...


Good to know! Thanks 

-Bryan


----------



## tarcan (Jul 20, 2004)

You can also see nice pictures here:

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=26830

No offense intended Pete but my pictures are a little less blurry! ;P 

Martin

Edit: Oups, Eternal, I just noticed you had seen that thread... sorry


----------



## The Red Queen (Jul 20, 2004)

Here are a couple of pics of my little guy (he just molted 2 days ago)... bad pics, put I'm proud of my little guy damn it!  LOL!


----------



## SkyeSpider (Jul 21, 2004)

The Red Queen said:
			
		

> Here are a couple of pics of my little guy (he just molted 2 days ago)... bad pics, put I'm proud of my little guy damn it!  LOL!


Wow! Nice to see another in the US  That makes me feel a bit nervous about finding a mate for mine when it's mature.

-Bryan


----------



## The Red Queen (Jul 21, 2004)

TheEternal said:
			
		

> Wow! Nice to see another in the US  That makes me feel a bit nervous about finding a mate for mine when it's mature.
> 
> -Bryan


Well, when our little guys (or girls) mature, maybe we can work on a breeding arrangement   I've had mine since April and it has a leg span now somewhere between 1/2 and 3/4 inch.


----------



## manville (Jul 21, 2004)

They are very good looking tarantulas! I need more tarantulas like that.


----------



## Tescos (Jul 21, 2004)

Still I think the best looking tarantulas out there!
One of my little females!





one for size comparison againts a tea spoon!





And last a quick one of the _Cyriocosmus elegans_ with out the back triangle on the carapace (Venezuela form I think).


----------



## GoTerps (Jul 21, 2004)

Hey Bryan, great choice you made there.   

I have 2 of them, from the same stock as yours.  They've each molted 3 times since i've had them and are very active and great feeders.


----------



## Deliverme314 (Jul 21, 2004)

I personaly dont get these small Ts... I need mine big and vicious.


----------



## The Red Queen (Jul 21, 2004)

Deliverme314 said:
			
		

> I personaly dont get these small Ts... I need mine big and vicious.


They may be small, but they pounce on their prey like they think they are the size of a dog, lol!  It is so funny to watch them eating 

What this species lacks in size it more than makes up for in color!  They are  beautiful little spiders!


----------



## protheus (Jul 21, 2004)

Deliverme314 said:
			
		

> I personaly dont get these small Ts... I need mine big and vicious.


My wife has a Cyrtophylis portoricae.  It's the cutest little thing...

Chris


----------



## Crounchaholic (Sep 9, 2009)

*My cyriocosmus Elegans*

Mine hasn't been eating for a while, and I don't see it coming out of it's burrow. I put moss with soil substrate and it adapted really well, creating a little house of moss with plenty of access holes....

I haven't seen it in a while though, it never comes out, I don't see new webs, and it doesn't eat. I moved recently and to keep it warm I had to put a light close to it for long periods of time, and I know they don't like that very much, but I've kept it in the shade in the last 4-5 days and still haven't seen it's little nose.  

I'm fairly new at this, and I was wondering if you guys would know if it might be changing skins or if it's just a shy little fellow!

I'm a little worried 

Thanks!


----------



## jbm150 (Sep 9, 2009)

Wow, this is an oldie!  Could be either, just acting shy or in premolt.  When was its last molt?  I don't know anything about this genus but sounds like its about to molt.

Or its been cooked.  Don't flip out and start digging it up now because it could be molting.  But how close did you keep the light?  Keeping a light on the tank, with inadequate ventilation, can create a greenhouse effect, upping the temps inside considerably.  But hopefully thats not the case and its just molting.  Give it some more time


----------



## Crounchaholic (Sep 9, 2009)

I've kept the soil moist during the whole time, I keep it in a kritter keeper and it's very well ventilated and check the temperature frequently, it's always at around 22-27 degrees and I also have a hydrometer to make sure it's not too dry. I don't know when it last molt because it was given to me about 1 month and a half ago and it hasn't molted since. I sure hope it's ok :?


----------



## BiologicalJewels (Sep 9, 2009)

humidity is key for this species IME. Check this out, the egg sac hatched a couple of weeks ago and the spiderlings are really hardy as well. 

Breeding report here: (FULL OF LARGE PICS)

http://scabies.myfreeforum.org/C_elegans_about3660.html


Good luck with them, 

Oscar R.


----------



## JimM (Sep 9, 2009)

Neat little spiders, one of my favorite T species! 
Keep us updated Crouch.


----------



## sauron1209 (Sep 23, 2009)

i know a guy, im not sure if you know him, that might be able to help. tell him i sent you. his name is upwith inverts!


----------



## night4now (Sep 23, 2009)

*Also...*

kbekker on here has some slings I just bought. He was willing to give lots of info. Can always ask him


----------



## MIC (Sep 24, 2009)

I've bought my first 0,7 cm (leg span) sling C.elegans in October 2007. After 4 molts he molted again as a male in June 2008 and died after almost a year in May 2009. 

In the meantime i succeeded in finding a mature female, in September 2009 and after her molt in January 2009, i tried to mate them, even if the male was already 7 months after his maturation molt. I left them together for a long time when few copulations occurred.

After that, the female was kept in her hiding and until her unexpected and unexplained death :?  :8o , in April 2009, consumed just a couple of crickets.

Max dimensions for male = 3,2 cm (leg span) and for female = 4,5 cm (leg span).


----------



## Flower (Sep 24, 2009)

TheEternal said:


> Wow! Nice to see another in the US  That makes me feel a bit nervous about finding a mate for mine when it's mature.
> 
> -Bryan


I have one also. Kelly Swift had some for awhile -- maybe he still does!


----------

